# Leaves



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 14, 2020)

Should I pluck the bigger sugar leaves off my plants as they grow through veg state?


----------



## Keef (Mar 14, 2020)

No !--That  is something some  like do in late bloom to give the developing bud more light -- The leaves are the plants engines - At most U can top a plant to encourage branching and shape it some before bloom -- Don't remove fan leaves in veg --The topping and shaping  maybe not with Autos ?-
Those are fan leaves !
Sugar leaves develop in bloom close to bud when trichomes give the appearance frost --


----------



## rubrown (Mar 15, 2020)

In my experience, as an energy conservative, the removal of the giant leaves at day 24 of 12/12 often enhances colita size and quality. Indicas respond best. There is less waste because everything else is usable. The giant leaves suck water, deplete formation, and have no trichs, after 3 weeks of 12/12 they have served their purpose for my tea garden. I have read keep em small everywhere, there's an economy with all fruit-bearing horticulture. The premise is to produce more fruit with less (watts, space etc.) All those small leaves and the trim is cannabinoid rich. I hope that helps!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

I am trying a defoliated scrogged grow right now. I think I overdid it a bit and the plant looks like it is lagging behind my previous grow but just a little(and full disclosure, there are a lot of other variables I switched up so the defoliation may not be to blame). The folks who defoliate on here grow some bodacious buds but most only remove stuff blocking light from colas or that block good air flow. I think this is your first grow if memory serves so I would recommend going easy on leave removal to get a feel for how your grow space works for you. Eons of natural selection (or Gods hand depending on your view) gave rise to fan leaves for a reason and it is generally agreed upon that they are the plants power plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2020)

Keep in mind that the large fan leaves are where the majority of the photosynthesis takes place.  I personally have never ever found defoliation to be beneficial unless the lower part of the plant was not getting enough air.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Especially in veg, you're taking away the solar panels! If you're pruning or training, do it to encourage a plant shape that maximizes light hitting all leaves. The only time I remove actual leaves is when I put the plants into flower, I clean up all scruff, including pale lower leaves, to about 1/4-1/3 of the way up the plant for air flow and ease of actually finding the pot while watering lol. Towards the end of flower, I'll tuck leaves here n there so they don't shade buds, but don't remove them unless damaged.


----------

